# Is ignoring bench players in practice a common D1 thing?



## Fargo2413 (Mar 29, 2021)

From other parents of D1 college athletes I'm curious as to how the coach at your kid's college conducts practices.  Is the head coach involved in the development of all players, at least to some extent, or is he/she solely focused on the starters and the subs only work with the assistant coach--the two groups never mixing?

I realize college soccer is far more competitive than club soccer, but from a laymen's perspective it would seem devoting at least some of the practice to include both subs and starters creates a much healthier...and smarter...competitive environment.  The starters are kept on their toes and the subs feel they have an opportunity to prove themselves, a very important part to keeping up that crucial confidence and competitive spirit.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes some coaches do ignore some bench players.  This occurs.

Happens all the time in football.  That's what the portal is for!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo2413 (Mar 29, 2021)

eastbaysoccer said:


> Yes some coaches do ignore some bench players.  This occurs.


Thanks.  It seems counterproductive to me.  Especially when subbing is kept to a minimum during games.   I notice some of the most successful teams also sub a lot, curious if they also adhere to the "ignore the subs" rule in practices or if they are more involved with the subs and that's why they feel more comfortable using them during the game?  Would be interesting to know if there is a correlation.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 29, 2021)

I dunno but we have a good friend who's a freshman at a D1 major university and although he was highly recruited and decorated has only played ~ 30 mins total so far in 3 games out of 7 or so.

Couple D1 coaches straight out told my son that they basically don't play freshman at all, sophomores some but mostly juniors and seniors get the minutes.  Doesn't really matter how good you might be, if you want minutes might have to consider other options.  He committed to D2 partly because he really wants to play as a freshman and it's more affordable in the long run. Can always transfer before junior year and play at a D1 when those minutes become more available.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> I dunno but we have a good friend who's a freshman at a D1 major university and although he was highly recruited and decorated has only played ~ 30 mins total so far in 3 games out of 7 or so.
> 
> Couple D1 coaches straight out told my son that they basically don't play freshman at all, sophomores some but mostly juniors and seniors get the minutes.  Doesn't really matter how good you might be, if you want minutes might have to consider other options.  He committed to D2 partly because he really wants to play as a freshman and it's more affordable in the long run. Can always transfer before junior year and play at a D1 when those minutes become more available.


All those kids who were the best player on their high school or club team find out that half or more of their college roster were also.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 29, 2021)

espola said:


> All those kids who were the best player on their high school or club team find out that half or more of their college roster were also.


Then on the Men's side you have to deal with foreigners that are recruited .


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 29, 2021)

international players are recruited for the women's NCAA too.  Each top program has at least 2-3 international players.  Some coaches only recruit players that they are interested in and they develop the team as a whole.  Other coaches are idiots and make up their mind early about who are the favorite players and those are the only players that are focused on in practice and played in games, even when the players are blowing it on the field.  Makes no sense to not experiment if you aren't being successful with what you have done so far and to see what you can develop with your players.  That is the difference between a smart, talented coach and an incompetent one.


----------



## Fargo2413 (Mar 29, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> international players are recruited for the women's NCAA too.  Each top program has at least 2-3 international players.  Some coaches only recruit players that they are interested in and they develop the team as a whole.  Other coaches are idiots and make up their mind early about who are the favorite players and those are the only players that are focused on in practice and played in games, even when the players are blowing it on the field.  Makes no sense to not experiment if you aren't being successful with what you have done so far and to see what you can develop with your players.  That is the difference between a smart, talented coach and an incompetent one.


I couldn't agree more.  Soccer is like basketball in that it's about match up.  There may be times that your starters just aren't matching up against the opposing team.   Let's say the other team has an extremely fast forward and your starting defender can't keep up.  You have a sub who has blinding speed but isn't as technical as the other player (for example), in this situation you need the speed more than you need the technical.  THAT'S why a coach needs to know his subs, because he has to know how to make adjustments.  If you only play your favorites and have no clue the unique talents of your subs you'll have no idea what to do.


----------



## Fargo2413 (Apr 5, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> international players are recruited for the women's NCAA too.  Each top program has at least 2-3 international players.  Some coaches only recruit players that they are interested in and they develop the team as a whole.  Other coaches are idiots and make up their mind early about who are the favorite players and those are the only players that are focused on in practice and played in games, even when the players are blowing it on the field.  Makes no sense to not experiment if you aren't being successful with what you have done so far and to see what you can develop with your players.  That is the difference between a smart, talented coach and an incompetent one.


Just to add one more note to this...playing time can have a very emotional impact on a player's self-esteem and sense of self-worth, particularly with female players who tend to be "people pleasers".  Playing time is_ everything_ to a college athlete so needs to be handled with extreme care.  If a player is not getting playing time, a smart coach would understand how emotionally devastating this can be.   IMO, rather than ignore those players a good coach should be going out of his way to make sure they feel important, and the best way to do that is NOTICE them.  Talk to them, pay attention to their development and let them KNOW you are paying attention.  Spend at least some of the practice observing the subs and pull each aside afterwards to give some personal attention (critique, advice) as well as take a measure of where they are emotionally.  Finally, be very clear as to why they aren't getting playing time, don't sugar coat it or give false hope as a way to avoid conflict--that's lazy and cruel.

I think the above approach is not only good for the subs, but good for the whole team's mental health/morale in general.  To see a coach treat everyone with respect and compassion breeds trust which spills over onto the field.  Great coaches know this.


----------



## Soccer43 (Apr 5, 2021)

that would require a good coach that is a decent person cares about his players.  many are just unwarranted egomaniacs that are jerks and filled with their power.


----------



## Fargo2413 (Apr 5, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> that would require a good coach that is a decent person cares about his players.  many are just unwarranted egomaniacs that are jerks and filled with their power.


Maybe the transfer portal will make it easier for players to get the h*ll out before their confidence is completely shot.   It will also reduce the control the egomaniac coaches have on their players.


----------



## GT45 (Apr 5, 2021)

Unfortunately it does happen at some schools. But those coaches are failing to develop a good team culture. If you want to be a true team with good morale, you treat everyone with respect.


----------

